# Any Idea About the Entrance Test for Riphah(IIMC). Criteria, Last Year's Merit and Etc.



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

I would really appreciate if someone could guide me about the procedure, and entrance test date. Cheers!
I know the aggregate formula an everything. Just wanted to know about ET's date, and course of contents for it's ET.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Is Riphah a private college? where is it?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Is Riphah a private college? where is it?


Private!
Its in pindi.

And btw with your aggregate you can get in without any question.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Sani Muhamamd said:


> I would really appreciate if someone could guide me about the procedure, and entrance test date. Cheers!
> I know the aggregate formula an everything. Just wanted to know about ET's date, and course of contents for it's ET.


What is ur aggregate dude?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh hello again Sarah!  inbox me, kya bana? 
And um, is riphah any good? im currently thinking of QMC and PMC, or Shifa/CMH. How does it compare?


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

guys my aggregate comes out to be 75.60%, i wanna ask do i have a fair chance in Islamic Medical and Dental college anf Fauji Foundation Medical college?????????? i am very tense i dont know that im on safe side for both of them.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Oh hello again Sarah!  inbox me, kya bana?
> And um, is riphah any good? im currently thinking of QMC and PMC, or Shifa/CMH. How does it compare?



for lahore i would say cmh and islo shifa, straight away!
there is no comparison between them and riphah. You'd prefer to go to riphah if thats the ONLY option left for you.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Im applying to both CMH and Shifa. Is there any preference between the two?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

umm well first of all it depends where you live. If you are in lahore the cmh would be appropriate. If in islo, then shifa.
secondly shifa has semester system. while cmh takes its exams annually.
thirdly shifa is not under uhs but cmh is.
fourthly the weathers great in islo  but its pretty hot in lahore. hahaha
fifthly cmh has their hostel within the college boundary but for shifa its like 10 mins away from the college.
sixthly if you compare the load shedding its way too much in lahore than in islo
seventhly both of them have the same fee structure.

so now you can just weigh your options and see what suits you.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well is there any difference in their alumni placements? or pass rates or how well-known they are nationally and globally? 
Im a Lahori but Shifa is so tempting right now


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Well is there any difference in their alumni placements? or pass rates or how well-known they are nationally and globally?
> Im a Lahori but Shifa is so tempting right now


yeah about that, I heard infact read that shifa was opened by a pakistani guy and an american. so basically both of them inaugurated this college and it has a better status internationally than many pvt med schools. I dont know about cmh specifically.


----------



## Sani Muhamamd (Oct 1, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> What is ur aggregate dude?


Um, I don't really have an aggregate. I hold a Balochi domicile, so it's not the same drill as it is for Punjab domiciled kids. My aggregate will by decided by the score I get in a separate ET, for reciprocal Balochi seats in UHS?PMC.

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> yeah about that, I heard infact read that shifa was opened by a pakistani guy and an american. so basically both of them inaugurated this college and it has a better status internationally than many pvt med schools. I dont know about cmh specifically.


Hi Sarah, I really appreciate your acknowledgments regarding Shifa Vs CMH, or should I call it Lahore Vs Islamabad. But that's not relate-able here in this VERY thread I'm afraid. 
Oh, well, I'll just ask it again; When is the ET for Riphah?
What's the criteria for applying? The Pathway and all.
Course of contents for it's ET?
Please and Thankyou!


----------

